# new to  me 19i97 damon



## bbqman65 (Jan 9, 2009)

Take possession tomorrow morning......havn't owned an rv for 14 years, bought well worth the $....know the owners for 20 years plus, 14000 miles. everything works and looks new,  new tires,   etc....went through by professional mechanic.  
I enjoy reading and learning from the various forums, and will be asking questions I am sure...   I will working and fulltiming...by myself....
Make my income from Pork rinds and cracklins.....cookem myself....cast iron kettles heat and time. lol....
Thanks for all the information I have garnered through the fourms.
geo


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

RE: new to  me 19i97 damon

well welcome to the forums and ask away  :approve: ,, but one thing ,,, we get kinda silly from time to time on here ,, and of course get off topic ALOT ,, but if u have a sense of humor ,, and don't take anything to heart ,, then u'll be ok here ,, but BTW ,, we won't flame u on u'r question ,, we have been there done that and still screw up from time to time ,,, so as i said ask away ,, but use caution ,, there is one word that set's me off ,, and i can't say it ,, but if u have been watching the forum u know what it is ,,,, (now i really did it )    :laugh: 
Have fun and enjoy  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 9, 2009)

Re: new to  me 19i97 damon

Hey bbqman, welcome to the best forum. Also watch out for 730, he is a rv tech and will give you a lot of different ways to correct something. All in all he is straight up on repairs, as he has helped me out alot. There is a magic word that is a place that will set him off in a heart beat. Now if you don't tell who told you I will tell you, the magic word is BEACH, he just goes nuts on that word as that is what he loves to go and camp. So hang around and you will see we have a lot of fun here as we joke alot with each other but any questions you ask will  be replied to. Good luck on your RV and if we run into you on the road I love pork rinds and crackin. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Re: new to  me 19i97 damon

I thought i smelled the word beach ,, might be wrong ,, but i think it was right here in this post ,,,, well maybe not ,, well on to other things ,, and BTW u fix an rv with a really big hammer ,, The MH's don't no any better and that was the way they were built ,, hammer ,, and grinder ,,, damn all ready we are off subject ,, and it's only the 3rd post     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:  :clown:  :8ball:
BTW ,, can u make the pork rinds with Hot flavor to them ,, the hotter the better ,, kinda like the way i like the weather  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 9, 2009)

Re: new to  me 19i97 damon

see I told u so, the WORD put him in a tail spin :laugh:  :approve:


----------



## Shadow (Jan 10, 2009)

Re: new to  me 19i97 damon



Hey Rod,



BEACH 

 :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Re: new to  me 19i97 damon

gosh darn Butch,  now you have done it. He has went and got his body board out, put on his speed o. and out looking for the beach :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

Re: new to  me 19i97 damon

yea thanks alot butch      ,,, but i look at this way ,, only 4 more month's  :bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh:


----------



## Kirk (Jan 10, 2009)

Re: new to  me 19i97 damon

Did you mean to say "14000 miles" or should that have been 140,000 miles? If it was really 14K they must have never used it!


----------



## bbqman65 (Jan 10, 2009)

Re: new to  me 19i97 damon

Yes, it has 14,657 on it today when I picked it up......have driven 823 miles today    well since 1 am.....just returned home  about and hour ago...alll seemed to go pretty well,  lots of wind, rain, ice but no snow.  back down where at least no icy roads.  It needs cosmetic work, cleanup.....decals.....and a few other things.   It has set alot.  The aux battery system isn't working....will take a look tomorrow.  But, overall I believe a very good decision.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

Re: new to  me 19i97 damon

i would say ,, u did pretty good ,, all rv's have problems ,, and many u don't find till u go on that first shake down trip ,, but now that u have done that ,, it's all down hill from here ,, and congrates on u'r purchase ,,, there will be more stuff go wrong ,, but take them with a grain of salt ,, and fix as needed    :approve:  :approve:  :approve:   
And remember .. we are here to help u out ,,, on anything small or large ,, we'll do our best ,, that's what this place is all about ,, and that is what makes this place the best   :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## bbqman65 (Jan 12, 2009)

Re: new to  me 19i97 damon

Small probs so far.   generator had a gas leak but quit after ran for 15 min....must have been a dry gasket.   Also, muffler end blew off, when starting.  I think it had ice accumulated in it.  Found a  broken connection on aux batteries, think they will charge now when rv is running.   Will have to buy two new ones, shortly.   Havn't figured out all the lights yet. but have been using the manual and have most of them.   Furnace works very well.   Water system is winterize so won't check it now.  Have to buy a spare.  Will then try to figure what to take for fulltiming.   Clothes, tools etc.   then put the rest in storage, until I decide to dispose of whatever.   Hope to buy an awning. soon, will need to budget for it though, havn't looked at any yet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Re: new to  me 19i97 damon

Is the awning tore off u'r Rv or did it never have one ,,, either way let us know ,, and welcome to the world of rv owner ship ,, problems around  every corner ,, just wehn u think u got them fixed ,, a new one pops up ,, i know i see it all the time ,, in customer's rv's and my own     :approve:  :approve:


----------



## bbqman65 (Jan 12, 2009)

Re: new to  me 19i97 damon

Never had an awning, but Iwant one because I cook Pork Rinds and Cracklins.....Have an ez up but yuk....lol.    Probably 16 or 20 ft.  don't know yet.     Also maybe a small trailer to carry supplies. have used an concession trailer, van and pickup. for many years, but am scaling back and not working 40 to 45 wks per year.   Wife is in nursing home and I am planning on slowing down some. maybe 30 shows.   Just trying to figure it all out.   I had been thinking about a MH but this came available about 6 or 7 days ago.   WEll,  it's mine now.   Been, enjoying tinkering with it all day.


----------



## buftflair (Jan 13, 2009)

Re: new to  me 19i97 damon

Hello bbqmqn65, my only question is, where are you cooking????? I love them cracklins, my Mama (rest her soul) used to make cracklin corn bread and I haven't had any in a while. For Rod's benefit I am stopping off in Myrtle Beach this weekend on the way back from the Grandson's birthday party in NC. I'll dip my toes in the water for you. And just to add insult to injury we were at Hunting Island last weekend.


----------



## bbqman65 (Jan 13, 2009)

Re: new to  me 19i97 damon

Presently in Cave City, Ky.    20 degrees and falling.....    whats a good price for two aux batteries.   Ones in rv are original and won't stay charged but for a couple of hours usage.  Furnace only
nothing else,   With new batteries what should I expect.   Also thinking of an solar charger for the roof. Any suggestions


----------



## rjf7g (Jan 13, 2009)

Re: new to  me 19i97 damon

Sounds like you are in for a good time, BBQMan!  Welcome to the forum and enjoy your RV adventure.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

Re: new to  me 19i97 damon

well Geo ,, plan on paying around a 100 bucks or so for batts ,, if u want good ones , that will last ,, and if u do alot of dry camping (without shore power) but then agian the genset will charge the batts ,, and btw ,, did u get the set going??? 
enjoy the rv life style ,, i know i do (what little i get out) but i envy u ,, traveling and living on the road ,,, i am gonna be there one day for sure    :bleh:    :approve:  :approve:


----------



## bbqman65 (Jan 13, 2009)

Re: new to  me 19i97 damon

genset runs well, started, without any unnecessary probs.   needs a muffler.   Had end cap come off.   Not used enough or just age.   Like me......  Found a small moisture problem on passenger side where the mirror mounts.....will have to pull inside panel to see what is or has leaked at one time.   Suspect this is part of getting started.  Sure wish I could leave today.   Long story.   
My wife of 40 years came down with alzheimers at age 49...kept her at home for 11 years, with nurses the last 4.  But, when you run out of money, and assets. your plans are changed.  2 yrs ago had to place her in a nursing home.   Almost quit everything then.  Had sold my businesses, disposed of my home.  TennCare took over and then I had to dispose of my home and was left with very little. But, I am thankful she is being taken care of.  The disease is devastating to all involved.  She hasn't shown any recognition of me for 2 1/2 years.  Really no one.  just exists.  So I have had to start over.   Doing what I know how to do.   Use to own, a BBQ restaurant and Convennience Store.   Cooked Pork Rinds and Cracklins on the side.   Now it is what I do to live.  That and my retirement lol...Have taken on another project, but have decided not to quit, till I drop.  She enjoyed the other MH many years ago.  So I know she would like to be with me...But, I will enjoy this segment of my life and proceed.   So, now I look forward to everyday again.  Hopefully, will be a profitable year for all.   I believe it will be a lot better than most think.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Re: new to  me 19i97 damon

well not to be nosy ,, but u said Tenncare ,, are u from Tenn??? ,, just asking ,, i understand ,, if u don't want to say yea or nea ,,, but do as u do and all will be well ,, and enjoy ,, the rv life ,, once agian  :approve:


----------



## vanole (Jan 14, 2009)

Re: new to  me 19i97 damon

bbqman,

Saddenned me to read about your wife.    Both my granndfathers went via alzheimers and my mother in law is showing early signs of it.  Its and awful thing and I wish you well.

On a brighter side what are you cookng on?  My comp cooker is a Southern Yankee and I have three Eggs and and couple of WSM's laying around.

v/r
Jeff


----------



## buftflair (Jan 14, 2009)

Re: new to  me 19i97 damon

Sorry to hear that bbqman, my father-in-law (probably one of my best friends) is in a nursing home in New Bern NC with alzheimers. Unfortunately he hasn't reconized me or my wife for several years. If you get to the Beaufort SC area then let us know so we can get some rinds and cracklins.


----------



## bbqman65 (Jan 14, 2009)

Re: new to  me 19i97 damon

had a trailer mounted, Southern Pride Pit.   Old one, which I liked better than the new models....Sold it and have not been able to obtain another.   Will one of these days.   BBQ for 36 yrs.  used everything imaginable.  I really don't care for the new SP pits.  just liked my old uxv  nothing fancy, just work.  Cook rinds in cast iron kettles.   
Going to work on panel in MH that has some moisture damage.  Got to see what I need to do. 
Thanks for all the thoughts and concerns.


----------



## bbqman65 (Jan 17, 2009)

Re: new to  me 19i97 damon

Another cold windy day here, am in central ky.   Got all lines at the house thawed.  Went out and sat in MH for a while....lol..... Dreamin........Now everytime I go out, the pups think they have to go also.   Pick them up put them in the MH one climbs on the  console, other in passenger seat.  Just hoping to leave.  Now have all systems working without problems. No Leaks!  Talked to a friend out in Tyson Springs, wish I was there.  Will keep you all posted.    
Been thinking about driveway camping...just anxious.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 17, 2009)

Re: new to  me 19i97 damon

Hey bbqman65, just do what make you feel happy, you have earned it. I do think that most of us has suffer someone who has the disease. AS for me,my step mom and dad suffer from it. So got out and enjoy yourself.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 17, 2009)

Re: new to  me 19i97 damon

BBQman, it has to be a terrible lost to lose your traveling companion of many years. I shudder at the though. Thoughts and prayers are with you in your ventures.  Great to see you are going on and I know the wife would be proud.  Sure hope I see you somewhere as the cracklins sure make my mouth water.


----------

